# Toxicity of algaefix



## JoeRoun (Dec 21, 2009)

*Alternatives to All Out Chemical Warfare*

Hi, 

Kind of hoping someone else would answer this.

Algaefix is a 4.5% Poly quat, it is highly toxic that being said it is unlikely to harm a cat drinking out of a tank dosed at label rates. The stuff is an insecticide, very lethal to invertebrates, mammals not so much.

Still why use a dangerous poison when sodium percarbonate is available.

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Some animals and plants are sensitive to it even at recommended dosage. If I were in your position, I'd just add the CO2 back and hand-remove all the algae.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I am NOT a veterinarian. Let's look at the math though.

Oral (rat) LD50: 1850 mg/kg, reference

That means 50% of rats that ingest 1850mg/kg of dimethyliminoethylene dichloride, ethoxylatedie die.

The above document states API algaefix is 4.5% dimethyliminoethylene dichloride, ethoxylate.

That's 45,000ppm or 45mg/ml.

The dose is 1ml per 10 gallons.

Let's convert gallons to liters. 10 gallons is 37.8541 liters.

45mg / 37.8541liters = 1.19mg/liter

I doubt your cat drank a liter. Even if they did they would have ingested a couple of milligrams. The LD50 is certainly different for cats. However, it's not that far off. 

IMO It has no immediate dangerous effects. Will they grow and extra tail if they drink it everyday for the rest of their life? Maybe.


----------

